# Great CL £4.50 near Helmsley N Yorks. Peaceful in NY Moors



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just returned from staying at a grand CL at Beadlam Rigg approx 2 miles from the small town of Helmsley in the North Yorkshire Moors.

You get to the farm via the village of Pockley which has cottages with thatched roofs and a church. 

The site itself is half an acre lawned and incredibly peaceful as the very straight lane that leads to the farm is a dead end so no through traffic or noise. 

All the lanes for miles around are so quiet it makes it a good idea to take your bikes, and the network of paths and rights of way can lead you well into the moors so walking boots are an equally good idea. 

There is no hook up as the £4.50 per night may suggest, but all the other facilities are well kept and just where you need them. 

I took my Ordnance Survey map, and that alone is all you need to plan your own days out. 

Mr & Mrs J Teasdale
High Farm, Beadlam Rigg, Pockley. YO62 7TG

01439 771268

Have a grand time,

Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Also forgot to mention, in Helmsley itself there is an LPG pump at the garage, so if you are planning a long stay, there is no need to fret about being stuck in the wilderness with no gas. It's approx 2.5 miles away.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sounds lovely.

Perhaps you could take a moment and add a review to the current basic entry in our database, a photo as well, would be the icing on the cake :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=9649

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t tell everyone.  
It may be booked solid the next time I want to go.


dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

No problem PeeJay, i'll do that as soon as soon as i sort the picture. 

Have you stayed at the site Dave ?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

i've put a more detailed review in the site database area.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=9649

All being well this link should take you to the review section.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'll be up that way soon, I may just well pop in for a few days. Cheers for that. 8) 

Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

If you do Chigman, then please post on here and let us know what you thought. Same goes for anyone else who has. 

Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> If you do Chigman, then please post on here and let us know what you thought. Same goes for anyone else who has.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Freddiebooks


Will do Freddie. We have no plan as such and will just be touring around mainly up the east coast, so could easily pop into this site. Cheers again.

Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I've just dusted off my Ordnance Survey 25k scale Explorer Map No. 26 North Yorks Moors Western Area in anticapation of more exploration from this CL. 

Can't Wait

Freddiebooks


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just seem a report on local TV that the River Rye near Helmsley has dried up in parts. The Environment Agency are having to rescue fish from isolated pools.

Colin


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> I've just dusted off my Ordnance Survey 25k scale Explorer Map No. 26 North Yorks Moors Western Area in anticapation of more exploration from this CL.
> 
> Can't Wait
> 
> Freddiebooks


Hi

I did phone this site whilst on our east coast tour last year but, was advised not to chance taking a large van there ? so gave it a miss. 

Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats a shame Steve. I'm sorry to hear that.

I imagine they may have thought the gate could be a little narrow. Personally, i think you would have got in. Perhaps they were concerned about the ground conditions? Was it wet ?

The entrance to the site is on Streetview at google. Might be an idea to have a look on there if you venture up to near Helmsley again. 

Thanks for the feedback

Freddiebooks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> Thats a shame Steve. I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> I imagine they may have thought the gate could be a little narrow. Personally, i think you would have got in. Perhaps they were concerned about the ground conditions? Was it wet ?
> 
> ...


No it wasn't wet Freddie, and I did look on streetview and thought at the time that it looked do-able. The trouble was, I could have wasted alot of time and miles on a maybe as we were along way from the site at the time. If in the future I am near there, I will try again.

Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Freddiebooks said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a shame Steve. I'm sorry to hear that.
> ...


Thats understandable, it's a large machine you have there, must take some juice to keep it moving.

I'll take a measure of the opening next time i'm there. Just so you know.

Cheers Chig.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just had a thought.

If your approaching this site via the A1. May be worth going via Thirsk.

There is a Tesco and Lidl opposite each other and a Tesco Petrol station across the road from there. There is also a butchers in the town called Lee's. Judging by the locals it's there place of choice. I have worked in the town so have observed this. I am not Mr Lee or any relation. 

The Lidl car park is quite spacious compared to Tesco's so perhaps think of parking there if your planning on using both shops. 

All easy to find as they are next to the racecoarse where the CClub Site is. 

Freddiebooks


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Chig,

Just spent 5 days at this site and had a grand time as always. The farmer reliably informs me the gate is 14 foot wide. I reckon HMS Invinceable could get through (length ways)

Also of interest, the last 12 hours i was there it rained heavily more or less continuously. I was pitched at the very bottom of the site and had to make my way up the slight gradient to the top to where the gate is in the morning. The field drains so well i never had one wheel spin in my 3.25 tonnes.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> Hi Chig,
> 
> Just spent 5 days at this site and had a grand time as always. The farmer reliably informs me the gate is 14 foot wide. I reckon HMS Invinceable could get through (length ways)
> 
> Also of interest, the last 12 hours i was there it rained heavily more or less continuously. I was pitched at the very bottom of the site and had to make my way up the slight gradient to the top to where the gate is in the morning. The field drains so well i never had one wheel spin in my 3.25 tonnes.


Cheers Freddie thats good to know. I still have this site ear -marked, so hopefully a future stop for us at some point. Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a Quick Update having just visited this terrific site for about the 10th time.

Take a peak at the website, there is a good picture of the cl on there. Now £6 per night.

Also they let a 8 berth static out now for approx £260 a week, so your non touring friends could maybe join you.

Contact.....Ailsa Teasdale

Landline number 01439 771268

Mobile 07970 261503

E mail [email protected]

Web Site www.beadlamrigg.co.uk

I hope this info is of help.

Regards Freddie


----------

